# Lace Rock/Texas Holey Rock



## steelcitychaos (Mar 31, 2009)

What websites are trustworthy enough to pick up some of these items? Or are there better/equal alternatives?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

txholeyrocks.com


----------



## saputo444 (Feb 23, 2009)

I found ebay to have the best prices for texas holey rock. I made 2 purchases off ebay and was very happy with both.


----------



## greg curtis (May 4, 2006)

I bought some nice lace rock from here, really nice pieces.

https://www.azgardens.com/default.aspx


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Aqua Imports in Boulder usually has some nice large lace rocks. I bought a bunch there not too long ago. They have a decent price on it as well. You may want to check them out before you pay the shipping cost. The other store in Boulder, just a few blocks away has a bunch as well.


----------



## chris belcher (Jul 5, 2006)

I get all my rock from the local stone place...like for gardening and landscape...way cheaper than aquarium stores for sure...just know what you are buying....


----------



## gremlin (Oct 23, 2002)

Ebay has the best prices and choices. I have purchased 4-5 different times from different people with great results. :thumb:


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

I looked at some of that lace rock today in the store and it looks sharp. Wont that hurt my fish like lava rock?


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

some lace is sharp, but brittle.. take a spoon or even a lil sandpaper and whack it a few times on the sharp corners.. or just go with smooth river rock :thumb:


----------



## Markolodeon (Nov 4, 2007)

A lfs here in MN sells what the call lace/grotto rock for $3/lb! And most of it doesn't lok like the lace rock of years ago. Luckily I found another lfs just blocks away and bought up almost their entire stock at $2/lb. Still a ridiculous price, but we're a long way from Arizona where it is primarily found, if I'm not mistaken.

The old-school lace rock is craggy, full of holes, and once you're a fan it is almost impossible to say no to. I wouldn't even want to know how much money I've spent. Luckily I have more than enough for the 800 or so gallons of tanks I have, it seems to be simply unavailable here anymore. Probably the best bet is to look on ebay/craigslist and find someone close to your area that is unloading it used. In this economy I'm sure there are deals to be had. Shipping costs you would think pretty much blow that, and I like to hand-pick the pieces I want/need.


----------



## ccloer99 (Apr 27, 2009)

http://store.seacorals.net/naturalstone.html I have dealt with them and they seem to be good folks. You can by boxed holey rock in 20# and 40# increments, that contain all sizes of rock. Decide for yourself if the price is worthwhile...it's certainly better that buyinq one piece at a time for $40-$60! ...CC...


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

my opinion is holey rock is gorgeous, but not NATURAL... opinions were given that my coral wasnt natural, but pretty .....so i changed mine over to river rock and am thrilled with the outcome.. ill post pics tomorrow.. but my suggestion.. river rock .. and its free


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

I really like lace rock, looks good and locks together well.


----------



## 810Aaron (Apr 19, 2009)

You could always check out craigslist, there is always a some on there it seems.


----------



## Ali1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ccloer99 said:


> http://store.seacorals.net/naturalstone.html I have dealt with them and they seem to be good folks. You can by boxed holey rock in 20# and 40# increments, that contain all sizes of rock. Decide for yourself if the price is worthwhile...it's certainly better that buyinq one piece at a time for $40-$60! ...CC...


thanks for that great site, I'll be purchasing from them!


----------

